Ask HN: Where do you keep your notes? - Ezhik
======
niftich
Can you provide more context to stimulate discussion?

I keep different notes in different places. Most of my notes are on paper,
although there's also a good amount as plain text files saved on various
computers I own. More incidental, spur-of-the-moment notes are in Google Keep,
which serves as a (very) poor man's Evernote that syncs between my phone and
the cloud.

The bulk of my notes isn't kept in the cloud because they're heavily context-
dependent, and I get little benefit from having them available at all times.

~~~
Ezhik
I don't really have a specific direction I want this post to go in except for
'notes'. Apps people use, organization methods, digital vs paper, all fair
game.

------
brudgers
For anything important, a notebook. . In terms of the CAP theorem it trades
strict consistency for availability. I find physical reality is a useful
abstraction with a well defined API and good persistence model -- also widely
available and open source.

------
ericbn
I fell kind of ashamed of saying, but: the Mac Notes app, with data
synchronized with my Google or iCloud account. Tried Evernote more than once,
and gave up all the times I tried.

------
slap_shot
OneNote. I keep a crazy amount of notes that it's the best I've found.
Excellent Mac and iPhone clients.

------
leephillips
On my computer.

------
eli
nvAlt synced to Dropbox

